# [WTS] 16GB x4 (64GB) DDR4 Dominator Platinum RGB Corsair 3000C15



## TK421

*Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 4 x 16GB (64GB) DDR4 3000MHz CL 15*


Pics: https://imgur.com/a/TVWsUUS

Timestamp: https://i.imgur.com/PXJcgfG.jpg


Used briefly in a quasi-server X299 build, but changed my mind.
EDIT: SOLD

$165/pair.

100% positive trader feedback

OCN: https://www.overclock.net/forum/itrader.php?u=198642

Heatware: https://www.heatware.com/u/118751/


----------



## selvakumar

HI is it available


----------

